# Wyndham Smoky Mountains



## lisa1001 (Jul 4, 2019)

August 17 to August 24

2 BR - $600


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 18, 2019)

Still Available


----------



## Avery Artis (Jul 20, 2019)

Is this still available?


----------



## Avery Artis (Jul 20, 2019)

lisa1001 said:


> Still Available


Is this still available?


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 21, 2019)

Avery Artis said:


> Is this still available?


Yes it is


----------



## eschjw (Jul 21, 2019)

FYI I have rented from Lisa and it went very well. We even lucked into an upgrade on the reservation!


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 21, 2019)

eschjw said:


> FYI I have rented from Lisa and it went very well. We even lucked into an upgrade on the reservation!


Thank You!


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 31, 2019)

lisa1001 said:


> August 17 to August 24
> 
> 2 BR - $600


Still available will be cancelled if no takers


----------



## BamaBelle19 (Aug 1, 2019)

lisa1001 said:


> Still available will be cancelled if no takers


Is there anyway to do a shorter stay from the 16th through 20th (4 nights) could even do just 3 nights between those dates and doesn’t have to be a 2 bedroom as it’s only 2 of us.


----------



## eschjw (Aug 3, 2019)

BamaBelle19 said:


> Is there anyway to do a shorter stay from the 16th through 20th (4 nights) could even do just 3 nights between those dates and doesn’t have to be a 2 bedroom as it’s only 2 of us.



Hello Lisa, this is Joe again. This is my wife's favorite resort in the area and your price is hard to beat. If I did not have an infusion scheduled on the morning of the 19th, I would have been very tempted to grab this whole week. If BamaBelle19 is serious about being interested in the first 3 nights, I will check with my wife to see if she has anything on her schedule for later in the week. Hate to see you having to cancel this great deal.


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 4, 2019)

Sorry reservation no longer available


----------

